# كتب في التلحيم Safety Quick Guide + Pipe Welding Handbook



## aidsami (4 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم

تحياتى للجميع



________________________



1- Pipe Welding Handbook.pdf 











الرابط:

http://filemac.com/g5er6jwzbiwl.html



________________________


2- Safety Quick Guide: for Arc welding and Cutting the safe way .pdf









الرابط:

http://filemac.com/24vv83vhvwet.html


________________________



بالتوفيق​


----------



## saimoh76 (12 يونيو 2012)

*موضوع متميز
بارك الله فيك
*


----------



## aidsami (20 يونيو 2012)

شكرااا لمرورك الكريم


----------

